# More music inspired by Karl Marx



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Worker's of the World, Unite! Basically a march for Marx. I wrote this to be performed by music students at school so I was forced to make it relatively easy to play and even easier to listen to. It will be performed in December.


----------



## Renaissance

Amazing work ! Congratulations !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thank you! I am open for feedback and constructive criticism.


----------



## Renaissance

I don't have anything to criticize, your piece is really well-constructed and it serves its purpose. The percussion is really fine, I like it a lot, and matches very well the main theme of the piece. Sounds really heroic and alert, it is easily accessible and its construction is pretty solid. Marx would be proud of you :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thank you. If anyone's interested, here's the instrumentation:

2 oboes
1 clarinet
2 alto saxophones
1 baritone saxophone
1 horn
2 trumpets
2 trombones
1 tuba
Percussion (triangle, woodblock, snare drum, cymbals (suspended for the crescendo roll effect), tubular bells and vibraphone)
4 hand piano
Violins I, II
Violas
Cellos
Double basses.


----------



## aleazk

I'm really amazed by your technical talent. I find the piece very well constructed, the interaction between the instruments is really great, also the contrasting textures and sections and the effective use of the instruments, particularly the piano in some sections, it really adds a good color. 
I must say that I'm not very fond of your 'new tonal style', sounds like videogame music sometimes. I prefer your previous style. I was listening to your cataract piece again and you develop there the same technical abilities but I like more the 'material' presented. 
Anyway, keep working in whatever style you want, the pieces are really great in any case.


----------



## BurningDesire

aleazk said:


> I'm really amazed by your technical talent. I find the piece very well constructed, the interaction between the instruments is really great, also the contrasting textures and sections and the effective use of the instruments, particularly the piano in some sections, it really adds a good color.
> I must say that I'm not very fond of your 'new tonal style', sounds like videogame music sometimes. I prefer your previous style. I was listening to your cataract piece again and you develop there the same technical abilities but I like more the 'material' presented.
> Anyway, keep working in whatever style you want, the pieces are really great in any case.


What's wrong with video game music? >_>


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> What's wrong with video game music? >_>


It's only wrong when it is written at the same technical level as a piece by Meyerbeer.


----------



## Crudblud

Worker's of the World, Unite!
Worker's of the World
Worker's of the
Worker's of
Worke*r's*

I am very disappointed in you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Worker's of the World, Unite!
> Worker's of the World
> Worker's of the
> Worker's of
> Worke*r's*
> 
> I am very disappointed in you.


:lol: I didn't see that when I posted here. But I assure you it isn't called that everywhere else.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :lol: I didn't see that when I posted here. But I assure you it isn't called that everywhere else.


You'd better hope not, because you're playing a dangerous game, sonny boy!


----------



## Igneous01

Is there a Neapolitan in the main harmony being played? The main harmony is interesting, I dig it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Igneous01 said:


> Is there a Neapolitan in the main harmony being played? The main harmony is interesting, I dig it.


C major, A major, F major, A flat major.


----------



## Igneous01

ohh ok, guess the A to Ab made me think neopolitan


----------

